
How to hire designers - s_dev
https://medium.com/@intercom/how-to-hire-designers-960663e3a3e6#.9ufy2pfdd
======
s_dev
Follow up post to this post "The Dribbblisation of Design":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10626942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10626942)

